# Selling Opera and Broadway Show Records



## jdsmoke (May 19, 2009)

High everyone, 
I was hoping you could a new person out. I have recently come into an extensive (1000+) record collecting comprised of Opera and Broadway Shows. Since I do not even own a record player, I was wondering if you might be able to suggest a place I could sell them. 

Thanks for your assistance


----------



## petrushka1611 (May 28, 2009)

Ebay is pretty much the standard, though I would also try Craigslist. Several record stores, including the Princeton Record Exchange in New Jersey, purchase collections and may be interested. If you do sell on Ebay or Craigslist, make sure you note that you don't have a record player to test them on, but try to give them a good visual grading - are they clean and shiny? are there a few scratches or a lot?


----------

